# Who tried thinkrightnow conquering social anxiety



## ayyak (Dec 19, 2008)

hi

I'm looking for reviews 

does this work??


----------



## ayyak (Dec 19, 2008)

cause i have a problem 

i'm just started tape 3 in dr. richards but it's so boring and i'm very tierd of it and the relaxing tech are reasing my heart beat i don't know why

that's why the think right tapes are very easy


----------



## yakubu (Nov 4, 2008)

ayyak said:


> hi
> 
> I'm looking for reviews
> 
> does this work??


yes its fantastic. there is another thread about it on here, have a look at it.

ive used it to cure procrastination and to become motivated and it WORKED.

im using it for SA right now and its WORKING.

theres nothing more i can say really other than its the real deal and it works, its amazing


----------



## ayyak (Dec 19, 2008)

any one else looking for reviews\\


please put the link

thanks


----------



## ayyak (Dec 19, 2008)

????????????????????????????


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

Haven't even heard of it. :S


----------

